# Depo injections in Spain



## jobzee (Mar 22, 2017)

Can anybody offer me some advice on how to go about getting the Depo Provera injection in Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jobzee said:


> Can anybody offer me some advice on how to go about getting the Depo Provera injection in Spain.


Not trying to be funny but, can't you just go to a doctor and ask?


----------



## cathb (Sep 5, 2016)

Perhaps Jobzee is looking for a bit of support?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Its available in Spain, talk to a doctor.


----------



## pedro6 (Aug 4, 2016)

noticed this elsewhere 
"I just get mine from chemist and take it to Dr and she gives me injection every 12 weeks so no problems getting it in Spanish chemists, on box it is Depo-Progevera Acetato de medroxiprogesterona"
Good luck.


----------

